# using Mother of all blooms (moab)



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im going on week 6 of flowering so i wanted to start using my mother of all blooms. I was hopping someone could give me some advise on how to use it? Ive done alot of reading about it but still unsure. Its strong stuff (1-52-32) so iv herd you should easy into it. So it says to use 1-2tsp per 5gal and to cut your base nutrients in half so I was thinking of running 1-4-8 for my base three part nutrients and then add 1/2 tsp per 5 gal of the moab(which is half strength) to start with. then in a few days was gona bump it to 3/4 tsp and then 1tsp. Would it make any since to add my sweetener witch is the surgree from cutting edge solutions(0-0-2)? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone using moab?? if so how are you mixing it up??


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

bummp no one!??


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 14, 2011)

I doubt it. Those ratios cant be good for a MJ plant......


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

so how would you suggest going about using this? because people have gotten really good results using moab. have you never used kool bloom powder or shooting powder its really similar to those


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 14, 2011)

I would be asking the folks who got the really results how they used it. And no I do not use bloom boosters. I just adjust what I feed depending on its needs and stage of growth.


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

oh okk so your saying not to use it at all then?? i already put it in earlier today and so far so good the stuff makes me nervous though so im thinking of just going back. I have read a lot of forms of people saying they wont run with out and the guy at the hydro store said its good stuff but to be careful with it.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 14, 2011)

Just seems like an insane amount of P and K. Either school of thinking today about proper flower ratios, 3-1-2 or 1-3-2. I personally hover somewhere in between depending....


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah i though it was a lot to that why it makes me nervous but i guess it really makes the buds shoot up and fill out before you harvest but you have to ease your way into. Dont the buds need a lot of p and k to produce more buds?


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any input from people that have used mother of all blooms??


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 15, 2011)

its been about 24 hours since i added the moab and ive all ready noticed some new growth on the buds. no burning yet so far either


----------



## Long Dogg (Dec 15, 2011)

I know of another user in a different forum using maob in coco, he said he noticed a significant increase in production. I dont know anything about DWC, which I think you are using, but I would go easy and work my way up a little at a time.


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah thats what im doing i started at half strength to be safe and i see new hair growth on a lot of the buds already!


----------



## xzapato (Jan 8, 2012)

wondering how MOAB ended up working out for you... I just got some and am about to feed sometime tomorrow, I've herd really good things.


----------



## Rj2120 (Jan 8, 2012)

it worked really well for me had a real noticeable increase in bud size. I am definitely using it for my next grow and when i first go in to budding stage as well


----------



## xzapato (Jan 13, 2012)

I was told that I can actually use it through out flowering. That I just need to cut the dosage in half from weeks 3-6. Wondering if anyone has tried this with moab. I'm about to start week 3. The girls love the stuff btw.


----------



## xzapato (Jan 13, 2012)

And that's using it as a stand alone additive ontop of the base nutrients. Only other nutrient I'd be using is AN carbo load. My base is AN sensi bloom a&b


----------



## graab187 (Jan 19, 2013)

just got this and was wondering if anyone had any more experience with it?


----------



## serioussquirrel (Sep 4, 2013)

I just got moab from my hydro shop. A big time grower was also shopping there and was raving about it. He mentioned that he pulls POUNDS of herb with it. He said to use it 1/2 strength at the beginning of flowering (like shooting powder). And also use it as a bud fatten-er towards the end of flowering. I'll be using it soon so I'll let you know.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Apr 11, 2015)

i used moab when it first came out, they were giving out free samples like crazy in my hydro store. Got my hands on so many haha i have jar full of moab at the moment. 

i used it at half strength and everything just frosted up, decided to kick it up a notch to full strenght and it burned most of my fan leafs as i kept using it lol. worth it tho... made my harvest super dense and frosty with bad genetics to start with. without it i wouldn't had much success that cycle. 

definitely a must try in a garden, at least for fun on one plant.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 11, 2015)

MOAB is about 99% monopotassium phosphate.

Just get the generic stuff. You can usually find online stores reselling it in sandwich bags by the pound.







It's an ingredient to hydroponic formulas, not just an additive.


----------



## Crumble queen (Jan 21, 2016)

Rj2120 said:


> its been about 24 hours since i added the moab and ive all ready noticed some new growth on the buds. no burning yet so far either


Hey was wondering u said that u used moab with cutting edge whats the earliest u can use it and did u cut ur nutes in half or?


----------

